# has anyone heard of Sakai Jikko knives



## stevenn21 (Sep 7, 2015)

hi guys im wanting to purchase a large protein slicer this one caught my eye: http://www.hocho-knife.com/sakai-jikko-jyosaku-shiroko-white-no-2-steel-yanagiba-sashimi-knife-390mm/

the reason this knife caught my eye is because of the blade length is 390mm

the price is $577.99 and i dont want to pay that kind of cash for a knife that is not worth the money


i cant find any info/user reviews searching google for Sakai Jikko knives has anyone heard of them?

also has anyone had any dealings with http://www.hocho-knife.com/
any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Asteger (Sep 7, 2015)

I've seen Jikko before in Japan and been told, oh, they're well known and well-regarded, but that's it. Yes, and I remember them being in Sakai. I don't know more, really, or anything really useful. Could be the kind of maker that sells well traditionally around Kansai, but doesn't appeal or isn't geared towards sales beyond.


----------



## stevenn21 (Sep 7, 2015)

thanks for the reply Asteger its very much appreciated


----------



## Asteger (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, too, but I didn't really have much info for you. Check what looks to be their direct site, and looks like you may be able to order direct from them: http://www.jikko.jp/

Gyuto-wise, their White2 one looks nice. Someone should try one. http://www.jikko.jp/shopdetail/001026000001/001/026/X/page1/order/


----------



## stevenn21 (Sep 7, 2015)

i was unable to get any helpful info from their website but it looks professional


----------



## Asteger (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't think they had this site a couple years back as I remember having a look. Anyway, site says they will accept PP and there's an email. If I were you I'd just write and ask about the 390mm Jyosaku shiroko yanagiba. (Simple English.) They appear quite accessible compared to many. http://jikko-japanese-knives.myshopify.com/pages/contact-us


----------



## perneto (Sep 9, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Thanks, too, but I didn't really have much info for you. Check what looks to be their direct site, and looks like you may be able to order direct from them: http://www.jikko.jp/
> 
> Gyuto-wise, their White2 one looks nice. Someone should try one. http://www.jikko.jp/shopdetail/001026000001/001/026/X/page1/order/



It does look nice. The finish reminds me of the Gesshin Ittetsu.


----------



## perneto (Sep 9, 2015)

stevenn21 said:


> hi guys im wanting to purchase a large protein slicer this one caught my eye: http://www.hocho-knife.com/sakai-jikko-jyosaku-shiroko-white-no-2-steel-yanagiba-sashimi-knife-390mm/
> 
> the reason this knife caught my eye is because of the blade length is 390mm
> 
> ...



I'm curious, what would you use a 390mm yanagiba for? That sounds really large.


----------



## Asteger (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, it is, even for KKF standards, a pretty long knife. Maybe even for Crocodile Dundee.



perneto said:


> It does look nice. The finish reminds me of the Gesshin Ittetsu.



I looked at a few pics of Ittetsu but I'm not sure about that. However, after the above discussion, I actually sent them an email myself about a possible order. I was right about the website too, as it seems it's just been set up this year.


----------



## stevenn21 (Sep 9, 2015)

i ordered the 390mm gyuto it was a lot cheaper than the yanagiba ill post some detailed pictures when it arrives


----------



## Asteger (Sep 9, 2015)

390mm!!


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 9, 2015)

**** off! That's a sword


----------



## stevenn21 (Sep 10, 2015)

turns out the 390mm is out of stock they offered me the 360mm which i refused and asked them to upgrade my order to a pricier knife as a good will gesture hopefully they will


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2015)

stevenn21 said:


> turns out the 390mm is out of stock they offered me the 360mm which i refused and asked them to upgrade my order to a pricier knife as a good will gesture hopefully they will



Ummm....in general, that kind of thing is looked upon as pretty boorish in Japan. They may honor your request, but don't be surprised (or offended) if they don't. It's not really a bargaining culture in that sense.


----------



## daveb (Sep 10, 2015)

Don't let the naysayers dissuade you on length. Pair that Gyuto with the 300mm Deba and a 270mm Petty and you could prepare sardines with the best of them.


----------



## Asteger (Sep 10, 2015)

That does it. I'm gonna request a 420 :knife:


----------



## stevenn21 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sakai Jikko Josaku 390 mm Sashimi knife Knife 17557 
on its way!


----------



## Asteger (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey! Almost forgot: they didn't reply to my email, which even contained some Japanese. (I think lots of foreign emails wind up in Junk folders in Japan.)


----------

